# ScoTTish Meet - BVACs Classic Car Show - Lauder - 7th June



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I know this is a few months away but starting it now as I need entrants confirmed by Mid April so gives you plenty time to get it booked in your calendar

Here is a link to the show:
http://www.bvac.org.uk/thirlestane/

It's free for club stands so for all you buggers that dont like to part with your money dont have to worry

As can be seen from the link there is plenty of attractions at it and should be a good turn out of other cars as well.

I'll add your name to the list if you want to come along

1. dzTT
2. Trev
3. Stueyturn
4. ChallonaTTer
5. jimmyf
6. weebeastie
7. TTaRSe
8. missile
9. malstt

Dazz


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a great day out - and nice and close to me


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Think i will try this one, count me in dzTT.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll add you to the list reg


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

In.......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to attend 8)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll PM everyone for details I require at the end of the month to give everyone a chance to get back to me before the 19th of Apri


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Everyone on the list should have a PM, I need your details back by Monday. If anyone isnt on the list and wants to come along or didnt get a PM then let me know asap and I'll PM you


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Little update folks, I've sent off the details requested for everyone on the stand. Not had anything back yer but once I do I'll let everyone know.

Plans for the meeting points before it(not sure where everyone is based) think we should meet at the Tesco car park in South Queensferry (first exit if your coming over the bridge then left at the roundabout). Would imagine there being plenty of space there for all of us.

From there its roughly 1 hour away so shouldnt take too long as long as we dont get lost/use audi sat nav :lol:


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Much more fun to meet in Moffat.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Moffat is quite a bit away from where the majority of members stay unfortunately.

Although you could arrange that as a meeting point for any of the west coast members that are coming along


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've recieved the event pack with all the passes etc.

Can people confirm their attendance with me and their prefered meeting points, I can post out passes to people who are meeting further away or planning on just heading straight to the event.

I'll have a bunch with me at South Queensferry.

I have extra passes as well so if anyone not on the list wants to come along then just let me know


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Not going to make this now. Sorry.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Was a good day out lots of lovely motors in attendance. Weather was pretty good as well I'm looking rather pink now.

Good to catch up with everyone again, will see you all at the next one


----------

